# X Error of failed request (SOLUCIONADO)

## Eleazar Anzola

Buenos días gente,

Desde hace algunos días me han estado apareciendo errores con algunas aplicaciones ó juegos que hacen uso intensivo de X glx y algunas que otras dependencias, agradecería si alguien me puede ayudar a encontrar ó darme alguna pista de como dar solución a estos errores. Para muestra coloco aquí algunas salidas desde consola de las aplicaciones que me han fallado hasta ahora:

Worldofpadman

```
~ $ worldofpadman

WoP 1.6  (ioq3 r2140M) linux-x86_64 Sep 26 2017

Have SSE support

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/home/eleazar/.padman/wop

/usr/share/games/worldofpadman/wop

/usr/share/games/worldofpadman/wop/wop_006.pk3 (582 files)

/usr/share/games/worldofpadman/wop/wop_005.pk3 (3224 files)

/usr/share/games/worldofpadman/wop/wop_004.pk3 (798 files)

/usr/share/games/worldofpadman/wop/wop_003.pk3 (296 files)

/usr/share/games/worldofpadman/wop/wop_002.pk3 (1903 files)

/usr/share/games/worldofpadman/wop/wop_001.pk3 (534 files)

----------------------

7337 files in pk3 files

execing default.cfg

couldn't exec wopconfig.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok

----- Client Initialization -----

Couldn't read wophistory.

----- Initializing Renderer ----

-------------------------------

QKEY found.

----- Client Initialization Complete -----

----- R_Init -----

SDL using driver "x11"

Initializing OpenGL display

Estimated display aspect: 1.781

...setting mode 2: 1024 768

X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)

  Major opcode of failed request:  154 (NV-GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  4 ()

  Resource id in failed request:  0x2800013

  Serial number of failed request:  35

  Current serial number in output stream:  35

```

glxinfo

```
~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)

  Major opcode of failed request:  154 (NV-GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  4 ()

  Resource id in failed request:  0x280000c

  Serial number of failed request:  66

  Current serial number in output stream:  66

```

nexuiz

```
~ $ nexuiz

Nexuiz Linux 16:53:59 Sep 26 2017 - release

Trying to load library... "libz.so.1" - loaded.

Added packfile /usr/share/nexuiz/data/common-spog.pk3 (26 files)

Added packfile /usr/share/nexuiz/data/data20091001.pk3 (9053 files)

Trying to load library... "libcurl.so.4" - loaded.

Failed to init SDL joystick subsystem: 

Trying to load library... "libvorbis.so.0" - loaded.

Trying to load library... "libvorbisfile.so.3" - loaded.

Trying to load library... "libmodplug.so.0" "libmodplug.so" - loaded.

Trying to load library... "libogg.so.0" - loaded.

Trying to load library... "libtheora.so.0" - loaded.

Trying to load library... "libvorbis.so.0" - loaded.

Trying to load library... "libvorbisenc.so.2" - loaded.

Trying to load library... "libOffscreenGecko.so" - failed.

execing quake.rc

execing default.cfg

execing defaultNexuiz.cfg

execing physics26.cfg

execing ctfscoring-div0.cfg

execing balance.cfg

execing effects-normal.cfg

execing turrets.cfg

execing unit_machinegun.cfg

execing unit_hk.cfg

execing unit_hellion.cfg

execing unit_mlrs.cfg

execing unit_flac.cfg

execing unit_fusreac.cfg

execing unit_plasma.cfg

execing unit_plasma2.cfg

execing unit_tesla.cfg

execing unit_phaser.cfg

execing unit_walker.cfg

execing unit_ewheel.cfg

couldn't exec unit_repulsor.cfg

execing default25.cfg

execing physics25.cfg

execing balance25.cfg

couldn't exec config.cfg

couldn't exec data/campaign.cfg

execing config_update.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

Client using an automatically assigned port

Client opened a socket on address local:2

Client opened a socket on address 0.0.0.0:0

Client opened a socket on address [0:0:0:0:0:0:0:0]:0

Initializing Video Mode: fullscreen 1024x768x32x60hz

Linked against SDL version 1.2.15

Using SDL library version 1.2.15

X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)

  Major opcode of failed request:  154 (NV-GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  4 ()

  Resource id in failed request:  0x2800013

  Serial number of failed request:  35

  Current serial number in output stream:  35

```

Configuración del sistema:

```
screenfetch

         -/oyddmdhs+:.                eleazar@administracion

     -odNMMMMMMMMNNmhy+-`             OS: Gentoo testing

   -yNMMMMMMMMMMMNNNmmdhy+-           Kernel: x86_64 Linux 4.13.3-gentoo

 `omMMMMMMMMMMMMNmdmmmmddhhy/`        Uptime: 14h 17m

 omMMMMMMMMMMMNhhyyyohmdddhhhdo`      Packages: 835

.ydMMMMMMMMMMdhs++so/smdddhhhhdm+`    Shell: bash 4.4.12

 oyhdmNMMMMMMMNdyooydmddddhhhhyhNd.   Resolution: 1368x768

  :oyhhdNNMMMMMMMNNNmmdddhhhhhyymMh   DE: LXDE

    .:+sydNMMMMMNNNmmmdddhhhhhhmMmy   WM: OpenBox

       /mMMMMMMNNNmmmdddhhhhhmMNhs:   WM Theme: Onyx

    `oNMMMMMMMNNNmmmddddhhdmMNhs+`    GTK Theme: Clearlooks [GTK2]

  `sNMMMMMMMMNNNmmmdddddmNMmhs/.      Icon Theme: sphere-1.2.5-v5

 /NMMMMMMMMNNNNmmmdddmNMNdso:`        Font: Sans 10

+MMMMMMMNNNNNmmmmdmNMNdso/-           CPU: AMD Sempron 145 @ 2.813GHz [49.5°C]

yMMNNNNNNNmmmmmNNMmhs+/-`             GPU: GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a

/hMMNNNNNNNNMNdhs++/-`                RAM: 653MiB / 3694MiB

`/ohdmmddhys+++/:.`                  

  `-//////:--.                     
```

```
 ~ $ sudo emerge --info

Portage 2.3.10 (python 3.4.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r5, 4.13.3-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.13.3-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Sempron-tm-_145_Processor-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     3782708 total,    865960 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   1965308 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 27 Sep 2017 11:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 2577c974542662c3ab2306a7d1d542203b4c6fca

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p1.0) 2.29.1

ccache version 3.3.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14::gentoo, 3.4.6::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.3.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.3::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.31.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r5::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* PUEL"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 audacious berkdb bidinst bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gcrypt gdbm gdm gif gimp glamor gnutls gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nss ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sasl sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis weather-metar weather-xoap wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xmms2 xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es-ES" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nouveau vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 16

model      : 6

model name   : AMD Sempron(tm) 145 Processor

stepping   : 3

microcode   : 0x10000b6

cpu MHz      : 2812.896

cache size   : 1024 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 1

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 1

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 5

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc cpuid extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 popcnt lahf_lm svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs skinit wdt hw_pstate vmmcall npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save

bugs      : tlb_mmatch fxsave_leak sysret_ss_attrs null_seg

bogomips   : 5625.79

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

```

Gracias anticipadas por cualquier aporte comentario ó ayuda

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

tan simple como agregar el usuario al grupo video   :Embarassed:   y agregar estas lineas al /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-opengl.conf

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-opengl.conf 

```
Section "Files"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib/xorg/modules" 

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions"

EndSection

```

Los resultados:

```
glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

    GL_EXT_direct_state_access, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,
```

```
Initializing Video Mode: window 1024x768x32x60hz

Linked against SDL version 1.2.15

Using SDL library version 1.2.15

GL_VENDOR: NVIDIA Corporation

GL_RENDERER: GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a/integrated/SSE2

GL_VERSION: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 304.137

0 SDL joystick(s) found:

Draw_CachePic: failed to load gfx/complete

Draw_CachePic: failed to load gfx/inter

S_Startup: initializing sound output format: 48000Hz, 16 bit, 2 channels...

Wanted audio Specification:

   Channels  : 2

   Format    : 0x8010

   Frequency : 48000

   Samples   : 2048

Obtained audio specification:

   Channels  : 2

   Format    : 0x8010

   Frequency : 48000

   Samples   : 2048

Sound format: 48000Hz, 2 channels, 16 bits per sample

S_Startup: extra sound time = 72000

VID_Restart: changing from window 1024x768x32bpp, to window 800x600x32bpp.

Initializing Video Mode: window 800x600x32x60hz

Linked against SDL version 1.2.15

Using SDL library version 1.2.15

GL_VENDOR: NVIDIA Corporation

GL_RENDERER: GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a/integrated/SSE2

GL_VERSION: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 304.137

0 SDL joystick(s) found:

Draw_CachePic: failed to load gfx/complete

Draw_CachePic: failed to load gfx/inter

S_Startup: initializing sound output format: 48000Hz, 16 bit, 2 channels...

Wanted audio Specification:

   Channels  : 2

   Format    : 0x8010

   Frequency : 48000

   Samples   : 2048

Obtained audio specification:

   Channels  : 2

   Format    : 0x8010

   Frequency : 48000

   Samples   : 2048

Sound format: 48000Hz, 2 channels, 16 bits per sample

S_Startup: extra sound time = 72000

```

----------

## fabianeop

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> tan simple como agregar el usuario al grupo video    y agregar estas lineas al /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-opengl.conf
> 
> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-opengl.conf 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Amigo una duda... cuando me dirijo a la carpeta de  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-opengl.conf

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-opengl.conf......... solo encuentro hasta /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d y ahi dentro un archivo con el nombre de 00-keyboard.conf el cual tiene esta informacion:

# Read and parsed by systemd-localed. It's probably wise not to edit this file

# manually too freely.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "system-keyboard"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        Option "XkbLayout" "es"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

como tendria que hacer para llegar hasta aqui?  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-opengl.conf

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-opengl.conf

gracias de antemano por tu valiosa ayuda  :Very Happy: 

----------

